# Pretty Sure It’s Knot Oak Oak Doesn’t Look This Good!



## clarkhus (Mar 18, 2020)

When I picked this up the seller told me what it was. But I can’t remember sh. Wood is finished with mineral oil and wax.


----------



## phinds (Mar 18, 2020)

elm maybe? Show the end grain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 18, 2020)

phinds said:


> elm maybe? Show the end grain.


looks too yellow for elm- maybe mulberry

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 18, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> looks too yellow for elm- maybe mulberry


I'd like to see the raw color, plus of course the end grain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 18, 2020)

phinds said:


> I'd like to see the raw color, plus of course the end grain.


I knew end grain was coming...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## clarkhus (Mar 18, 2020)

Thank you for your replies. Here is eng grain and raw color.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 18, 2020)

Sort of looks like ash but let's wait on the experts input

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 18, 2020)

That "feathering" around the grain lines looks a lot like elm. Really need a cleaned up end grain so that I can see the rays, if any and if it's really well cleaned up, the parenchyma in the latewood which would nail down whether it's elm or not.

And yeah, it does look like ash as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 18, 2020)

@clarkhus if you can't get the end grain cleaned up enough for an ID, can you send me a cutoff to process?


----------



## clarkhus (Mar 18, 2020)

@phinds here are a couple more. End grained cleaned up Thank you!


----------



## phinds (Mar 18, 2020)

cleaned up maybe. In focus, no.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## clarkhus (Mar 18, 2020)

Hopefully better


----------



## phinds (Mar 18, 2020)

Not really, in terms of seeing the anatomical features. See my site for examples of what I mean. Can you send me a sample?


----------



## clarkhus (Mar 18, 2020)

I can mail you a sample. How gig if a piece do you need. And thank you once again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clarkhus (Mar 20, 2020)

Was able to identify as elm. Thank you for your input


----------



## phinds (Mar 20, 2020)

clarkhus said:


> Was able to identify as elm. Thank you for your input


Oh, good. I love it when I'm right, since I'm wrong so often

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flacer22 (Mar 21, 2020)

More specifically it looks like grey elms or amarican elm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clarkhus (Mar 23, 2020)

Flacer22 said:


> More specifically it looks like grey elms or amarican elm



It’s American elm


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 23, 2020)

Surprised me, I would have bet your life that is was 'Redbud', 'Judas tree', _Cercis canadensis_...

but not seeing dimensions or weights and so forth and simply color and grain was my reasoning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 23, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Surprised me, I would have bet your life that is was 'Redbud', 'Judas tree', _Cercis canadensis_...
> 
> but not seeing dimensions or weights and so forth and simply color and grain was my reasoning.


Mark, if you check out redbud on my site, you'll see that it clearly does not have the "feathering" at the grain lines on a flat cut surface that this so clearly does have (due to the ulmiform pore bands).

EDIT: Mark tells me he HAS seen redbud with feathering, so guess I just haven't run across such a piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flacer22 (Mar 24, 2020)

clarkhus said:


> It’s American elm


Yup gray elm is what lumber guys in my area call the lumber but the tree is amarican elm. There the same thing but it's always confusing red elm is red elm lumber. But amarican elm is gray elm lumber haha


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 24, 2020)

Flacer22 said:


> Yup gray elm is what lumber guys in my area call the lumber but the tree is amarican elm. There the same thing but it's always confusing red elm is red elm lumber. But amarican elm is gray elm lumber haha



Yoder Lumber used the naming of 'Grey elm' years ago, just like Lumber Liquidators, twisting the truth to sucker folks into buying something falsely represented. After Dutch Elm Disease swept the lumber market clean, the American elm that was available was often diseased, stained and smellier than the healthy wood of yesteryear.

Grey elm is _Ulmus canescens_ from Turkey and a few other places over seas, not the USA. _Ulmus carpinfolia_ is also sold at times as 'grey elm'. 

Who sells it in your area?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 24, 2020)

phinds said:


> Mark, if you check out redbud on my site, you'll see that it clearly does not have the "feathering" at the grain lines on a flat cut surface that this so clearly does have (due to the ulmiform pore bands).
> 
> EDIT: Mark tells me he HAS seen redbud with feathering, so guess I just haven't run across such a piece.



If you look on your site, you will not see ulmiform pore bands on the Redbud page, however, you will see several samples that have undulated growth rings. These undulations are pronounced when bisecting growth rings, often seen in 'Butternut' and several other species. Where this occurs, the larger early pores are more accented, and a feathering effect is shown. For faster grown Redbud with wider growth rings, the effect is more accented. A cathedral cut would increase the accent more. I do not have any in possession to show. This is my reference sample, also on your site.



 

 

 
As for color, 'Redbud' is a decent match for both raw and finished compared to the wood questioned, as it comes in several shades of green to gray/green. I was not grasping scale of the questioned, thought the DeWalt item was a charger on first site, not a planer. 

I agree the wood questioned is likely elm. Seeing a clear endgrain shot expressing ulmiform would confirm such. As for color, it does not match the 11 species I have (including American), but have seen European Field elm similar in shade.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 24, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> As for color, it does not match the 11 species I have (including American), but have seen European Field elm similar in shade.


Yeah, now you mention it, that silvery color doesn't look like any of my American elm samples either. I didn't check all the other elms.


----------

